
Tech Hiring Has Always Been Broken. Here’s How I Survived It for Decades - donniefitz2
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/tech-hiring-has-always-been-broken-heres-how-i-survived-it-for-decades-b7ac33088de6#.lyods8mtb
======
kowdermeister
I like Eric's writing style. He made a post before that offered a little more
perspective on tech hiring: [https://medium.com/javascript-scene/the-
recruiter-plague-how...](https://medium.com/javascript-scene/the-recruiter-
plague-how-recruiters-have-broken-tech-hiring-b7de2897247)

What I particularly liked about this article is that he made it obvious that
instead of recruiters, "tech agents" are really the best way to get hired at
great companies. It's analogous to music industry's managers who arrange a gig
and the band just have to the venue and play great music.

------
PaulHoule
The elephant in the room is the bullshit that happens after you get the job.

